# revision of atrial lead just 24 hours after suregy for placement



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 11, 2010)

I am thinking that when I first starting coding pacemakers that I was told that you could not bill for repositioning a lead that had just been placed. It could only be billed after a certain amount of time.  But I can not find anything in writing about this.  
My Doctor placed a dual chamber pacemaker with transvenous leads then within 24 hours had to reposition the atrial lead.  He says no charge but I was wondering if we should be charging this.  
Any help is appreciated.
Debbie Potts.


----------



## Jamesmmm (Jan 12, 2010)

*I don't have my CPT handy...*

...so I can't help with the coding but sometimes  the doctor means not to charge the patient any out-of-pocket expense.  the doctor may be saying to accept what the insurance pays as PIF.  Of course, if you're dealing with Medicare, it is actually illegal to write off the deductible or coinsurance amounts, and some other carriers frown on the practice if they find out. Hope this was helpful!
JM


----------



## tmrang (Jun 30, 2011)

Take a look at this link...

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/....2-reduces-wait-for-pacer-lead-repositioning/

HTH,
Tonya


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for your help I appreciate it.


----------

